# FreeBSD server like a Mac mini



## rblon (Jan 18, 2011)

I want to get a FreeBSD server that is a small, and nice (aesthetically) machine. Basically, I'm looking for something like a Mac mini, in terms of looks, but without of the extras (don't need such a graphics card, no hdmi, no wireless, no Snow Leopard, etc). Does any one have any tips what to get (FreeBSD installed is not a requirement, as I can put that on it myself)?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 18, 2011)

Create your own  Look first before you buy any hardware to be compatible with FreeBSD. The second you need is a *barebone case* 
That's it


----------



## phoenix (Jan 18, 2011)

If this is for simple server duties without requiring a tonne of in-case storage, look into building a mini-ITX system using an Intel Atom (with nVidia ION if you need 3D graphics for anything).  You can pick up barebones systems on NewEgg for around $200 CDN.  Just add RAM and a harddrive, and you're done.  Can even install the 64-bit version of FreeBSD (amd64).

Most of these mini-ITX cases are the same size as a Mac Mini, some even smaller.  Depends how much storage space you need internally.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 19, 2011)

Curious question. what is the amd equivalent to atom? are there mini itx mobos that support normal chips


----------



## phoenix (Jan 19, 2011)

AMD Fusion CPUs (Bobcat I believe is the codename) will compete in the same arena as the Atom.

Currently, there's the AMD Geode (used in the original OLPC).  Don't recall if it's x86-compatible or not.

There's also the AMD Sempron, which is just a cut-down Athlon (single-core, low L2 cache, low GHz, low power).  These support 64-bit and some support hardware virtualisation.


----------



## rblon (Jan 19, 2011)

phoenix said:
			
		

> If this is for simple server duties without requiring a tonne of in-case storage, look into building a mini-ITX system using an Intel Atom



Didn't know about Mini-ITX, but indeed that seems what I'm looking for.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2011)

Have a look at Shuttle. Especially their mini and Ultra-Small-Form-Factor PCs.


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/242781

These are all in one reference boards from intel (atom + micro-atx motherboard) and look ideal for low powered servers. Plus they are cheap as chips.


----------



## jem (Jan 20, 2011)

Last year I built a little FreeBSD server around the predecessor of the board linked by the previous poster, the Intel D510MO.

Threw it into an Antec ISK 300-65 case, along with two sticks of RAM and two laptop hard disks and it's been running as a rock solid, silent, cool little server ever since.

I'm thinking of building a second one based on the newer board.


----------



## tajudd (Jan 28, 2011)

jem said:
			
		

> Last year I built a little FreeBSD server around the predecessor of the board linked by the previous poster, the Intel D510MO.
> 
> Threw it into an Antec ISK 300-65 case, along with two sticks of RAM and two laptop hard disks and it's been running as a rock solid, silent, cool little server ever since.
> 
> I'm thinking of building a second one based on the newer board.



Thanks for this post.  I was going to do the same.  My goal is to use it as a HTPC.  What kind of noise / DVD rom did you get for it?


Thanks...


----------



## jem (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't fit a optical drive.  With two hard disks, both the SATA ports were used.  I believe you can get USB-to-SATA adapters for connecting such a drive to an internal USB header though.

The system is almost silent.  There's a very faint fan noise if you connect up the single fan in the chassis.


----------

